# Canon Rumors in Costa Rica



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 11, 2015)

```
<p>Anyone that knows me, knows I dislike everything about snow and cold. Unfortunately, I live in the 7th (give or take) snowiest city in Canada. I’m not sure how that happened, but it’s the reality of my life.</p>
<p>I have escaped to the beautiful country of Costa Rica to photograph, surf, soak up some vitamin D and enjoy a mojito or two.</p>
<p>Updates may not be as frequent while I’m away.</p>
<p>Pura Vida!</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## thfifthcrouch (Feb 11, 2015)

Have a really good vacation!


----------



## Brusiephoto (Feb 11, 2015)

You may want to consider extending your stay:
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-blogs/anderson/canada-spring-outlook-2015/42051138


----------



## niels123 (Feb 11, 2015)

I wish you a very photographic vacation! 8)


----------



## dpackman (Feb 11, 2015)

Enjoy. And may you get a great shot of a quetzal.
Pura vida.


----------



## Joe M (Feb 11, 2015)

Enjoy the warmth and sunshine. Meanwhile, the snow is up to my chin and it's coming down again. My wife thinks it's pretty but I tell her that's because she doesn't have to clear it away. She's a dear. 
At least it all makes for some pretty weddings, especially with Valentine's coming up.


----------



## ewg963 (Feb 11, 2015)

I'll send you some of the snow here... ;D


----------



## Pelican (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm working here in Costa Rica as a photographer guide. I have professional hides (HidePhotography.com).
If you want to take photos of tucans, aracaris, oropendolas or king vultures you can visit me at La Laguna del Lagarto Lodge (40 km North from Pital).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 11, 2015)

And ... Toronto is South of Spokane! I lived in Toronto for three years, we did not have a lot of snow, but Rochester, NY and Buffalo, NY really had a lot.

We've been having 50 degree weather in the middle of winter, most of the snow has melted and its muddy. That's pretty unusual for Spokane.


----------



## Click (Feb 11, 2015)

Lucky guy. Enjoy. 8)


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 12, 2015)

Craig, enjoy the vacation - my son will keep the lights on in your home town while you are gone


----------



## Daniel Flather (Feb 12, 2015)

Dude, it was only -29c here last night in Winnipeg.


----------



## SPL (Feb 12, 2015)

Enjoy the warm weather!. I'm tired of winter and hoping for warmer temperatures. Where I am at, we still have a lot of snow. My snowblower broke and I had to buy a new one, so I hope that means the snow will end, and we will see an early spring!


----------



## lolo0476 (Feb 18, 2015)

Enjoy your travel.
My wife is coming from CR and we are living in France. But, each time we can, we go to Costa Rica (almost every year). Right now she is there too enjoying the summer.
Aprovecha del sol, la naturaleza y la calidad de los ticos !! Pura Vida!!


----------

